# Mauser's Birthday



## Lauri & The Gang

The weather was nasty - cold, cloudy and windy - so we postponed the celebration until tomorrow.

The sun did peek out for a bit - long enough for the gang to romp outside for a few minutes.

Here's The Pack - 1 (Sasha was off hunting):











Mauser and Sasha wrestling:





























Mauser says "Mom PROMISED me a new ball because this is all I have left to play with."

Try as I might I just can't always see their tennis balls BEFORE I run them over with the lawn mower. The dogs don't really care - even Mauser likes to play with the pieces!




















Tomorrow we have big plans for the birthday boy!!


----------



## Zisso

Happy Birthday Mauser!! Maybe mom will get you a basket full of tennis balls so you always have more when the lawn mower runs them over!!


----------



## Lynn_P

Happy Birthday Mauser...


----------



## BowWowMeow

Happy Birthday Super Handsome Boy!


----------



## galadybug

Happy Birthday Mauser!! It hard to believe that the Poofinator is grown up!


----------



## Riley's Mom

As always he's gorgeous! Happy BD Mauser


----------



## HeidiW

Happy Birthday Handsome!!! Hope Sasha is good to you.


----------



## KohleePiper

Happy Birthday Mauser!!


----------



## AK GSD

Enjoy your special day handsome boy!


----------



## littledmc17

Holy Crap Mauser is a year old?? where di d the time go??

Happy Birthday Handsome


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Aww.. Happy Birthday Mauser!!!


----------



## gsdlove212

Happy Birthday beautiful boy Mauser! Lauri he looks sooooo good!


----------



## GSDBESTK9




----------



## jacksonpuppers

Happy b-day Mauser!!!!


----------



## Mandalay

Happy Birthday Mauser! WoW


----------



## grmnshpd21

Happy Birthday Mauser!!


----------



## kelso




----------



## Rei

Already his birthday?! Well,







handsome boy


----------



## Brightelf

Maaauuuserrr!







I just love the last pic with him looking at the piece, thinking "Grow back.. grow back into a tennis ball!" Him wrestling with sasha is so precious! What a handsome boy he is, Lauri!


----------



## meisha98

Happy, Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Daisy1986

Just gorgeous! When I saw this, I was like...naaa, what is she celbrating, every month, it has not been a year!!









Wow, I got to watch a puppy grow up on here. How cool!


----------



## GSDTrain

stunning!


----------



## SunCzarina

Happy belated birthday, Mauser! Lauri, he is really growing into a handsome boy, what a face!


----------



## Superpup

Happy birthday Mauser!!! I cannot believe he is a year old already!!!


----------



## TRITON

Happy B-day my little poofinator!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Where does the time go? Happy Birthday, Mauser, you handsome devil!


----------



## shilohsmom

Happy birthday big boy!!! Looks like you had quite a party!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Happy belated birthday Mauser!


----------

